# Bow Upgrade



## goblue20 (Sep 1, 2010)

Im looking to upgrade my DXT. Im more than likely going to be looking for something used because Im going to have to sell the DXT first, but my finalists are the z7, the Monster, and the Alphamax 32 by Hoyt. Ive shot both the z7 and the alphamax, but have yet to shoot the Monster. I really liked both of the z7 and the alphamax, but I want to shoot all three again before I make a decision. I was just curious who shoots these bows and what they think of them. Also, any other bows that deserve a look?


----------



## BIG_FISH (Oct 31, 2009)

I would go with the z7 extreme. I shot it the other day and I am buying one for sure. 28" ata but shoots like a longer bow. Smoother and quiter than the z7. Its an amazing bow!

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

If you are into the Mathews line the Z7 and Monster are polar opposite extremes of a bow. Though i can't testify to the Z7; i do own a Monster and love the bow. It is crazy fast; faster than obo and wicked quiet. Hard wall on the draw compared to the solo cam bows...but that is part of the speed design. I enjoy mine and its problem free. Been around a few years now also so there are used models out there.
Bob


----------



## goblue20 (Sep 1, 2010)

The Monster looks like a very solid bow to me. I have a buddy who shot both the Monster and the z7 when he got his new bow and had a hard time deciding. He eventually went with the z7, but he loved both bows. Im hoping to get to shoot them this week sometime. I tend to favor the Mathews line, but I was impressed with the alphamax 32 when I shot it. As far as the z7 Extreme, it looks like a sweet bow as well, but unfortunately with a college kid's budget Im looking used. Thanks though


----------



## BIG_FISH (Oct 31, 2009)

I actually was loving the monster. Its super fast and felt greeat! But after shooting both the z7 and the z7 xtreme I just had to give up that speed for feel. I personally like a smaller lighter bow also. 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyUp (Jun 11, 2009)

My best advice that I could give is for you to go to a few shops and dedicate the time to shoot as many bows as possible in your price range. Do not pay attention to the makes or names on the bows, but how they feel in your hands. After saying that, personally, I have shot friend's and other's bows at league or 3D shoots and many at shops. After doing this, I have a good idea that my next bow will be a Darton. They are making some great bows that rival any company. If you havent shot one, I think you should give one a try.


----------



## jampg (Jan 27, 2007)

I second the Darton. That would be my first and only choice.


----------



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

I was forced to sell my DXT this summer due to back surgery and am pleased to tell you that I got top dollar and the bow sold within two weeks. There are a lot of good bows out there but I am very pleased with the resale market on Mathews. This time of year may be a little tougher however. Don't be afraid of ebay either. That is where I bought my crossbow and couldn't be happier.


----------



## woodsnwater_wanderer (Jul 9, 2010)

Do yourself a favor and shoot several of the bows from PSE lineup. The Axe and the Vendetta have lived up to the hype. The company has GREAT customer service and you'll save a few bucks, too.

Darton has a great product, too. Plus they are a Michigan company!


----------



## Non Typical (Feb 17, 2009)

Check with me after the season, I might be sellig my Pro 3800 to get one of the new DS 3800. I to will stay with Darton!


----------



## goblue20 (Sep 1, 2010)

PSE and Darton look like they have some solid bows as well, I just havent shot them, or really know anyone who shoots them, so I guess I dont know much about them. Ive been very impressed with Mathews, so I guess I tend to look there first, but Ill take your advice and check out PSE and Darton. Mcfish, can I ask how much you got for your DXT? I have a number in mind, but Im not sure what to start it at. As far as Ebay, Im trying to sell elsewhere first to avoid paying their fees. Thanks again.


----------



## goblue20 (Sep 1, 2010)

Got a chance to go shoot some bows tonight, the Monster 7, Z7 Extreme, Alphamax 32, and the PSE Dream Season EVO. I actually like the PSE the best out of them. The Z7 Extreme is a solid bow as well, and obviously made for the DXT guys like myself. Wasnt a big fan of the Monster, too big and bulky for me I guess. I really liked the Alphamax as well, probably my second favorite. The PSE was easily the smoothest of them, and has a really solid back wall which I liked. I really wanted to buy used and save some money, but the PSE Dream Season may have changed my mind... Just thought Id give my opinions, for what they're worth.


----------



## wadevb1 (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm waiting for the Z7 Magnum to hit the shelf before I drop coin on the Monster. It appears to be a blend of both.


----------



## BIG_FISH (Oct 31, 2009)

I just picked up my z7 xtreme! I can't wait to hunt with it.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

I think what you will find is really.......you can't go wrong with any of the upper end bows from any company when they are set up for you.

I intend to stick with Matthews...unno i guess im a brand loyal guy. Last bow was a Matthew's MQ1 for 12 years.....So i will bein the market again in about 2020 ahahah.


----------



## jampg (Jan 27, 2007)

goblue20 said:


> Got a chance to go shoot some bows tonight, the Monster 7, Z7 Extreme, Alphamax 32, and the PSE Dream Season EVO. I actually like the PSE the best out of them. The Z7 Extreme is a solid bow as well, and obviously made for the DXT guys like myself. Wasnt a big fan of the Monster, too big and bulky for me I guess. I really liked the Alphamax as well, probably my second favorite. The PSE was easily the smoothest of them, and has a really solid back wall which I liked. I really wanted to buy used and save some money, but the PSE Dream Season may have changed my mind... Just thought Id give my opinions, for what they're worth.


Well.. your opinion counts. You are forking out the cash not us. We are just suggesting. What about the Darton? Did you try that one yet? Like stated, this is a Michigan company not to mention a great bow. At least give it a try.
I know I tend to get brand loyal. I just always liked Darton and they are our neighbors. Based in Hale Michigan.


----------

